# Chero Cola Ice Chest



## ingram (Jul 9, 2012)

Folks, my grand-dad and dad owned their own sign company.  "Back then," Chero Cola could not afford to pay them for the sign work done, but, Chero Cola Comopany paid them a bit of money and ....stock.  Chero Cola has indicated they can't find the stock paid them....anyway, I have a round metal "Cooler" or ice box that my grand daddy had, then my dad and now, me.  It is all original :  blue in color, a removeable round metal top, and original lettering on the front. 
 I will try to place a photo of it.....I am 62 years old....this "cooler" is older 'n me !!
 Posting because it's neat. I have many old Coca Cola bottles which were BOTTLED in Columbus Georgia at the old Coke factory on the outskirts of Columbus. Can't find where Coke admits to this.....
 Any who....have never seen another cooler anywhere...anyone have one?[]


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2012)

COME ON,,,,,,,,QUIT TEASING ! !  Let's see some pictures, from all angles.     Please, purdy Please !


 BTW, Welcome to the forums / group.


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ingram
> 
> I have many old Coca Cola bottles which were BOTTLED in Columbus Georgia at the old Coke factory on the outskirts of Columbus. Can't find where Coke admits to this.....


 Here's a few selling on Ebay....Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!YES PLEASE POST SOME PICS!! JAMIE


----------



## ingram (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, guys, I did take pictures....will need to locate the connection wires (I just returned from Turkey and am not fully unpacked).....BTW, this cooler has been sitting on a shelf in my house for 25 years....and taking the pictures, I see that it has a "spicket" on one side under the chero-cola (evidently) paper logo .... the edges are peeling or the paint is....and I turned it around since you wanted all sides, andlo and behold,  there is a logo there, too, but no spicket.....the top comes off and the inside of the cooler is metal.  although it's not in pristine shape....I am glad to have it, now that I've payed a bit of attention to it...I will find that wire connection...so, pics to follow....
 so I guess this isn't a cooler but, a beverage dispenser...huh!
 The logos are paper....the back is in pretty good shape, the front is not...no date...but in the smallest point it has GIES & Co. ?????Buffalo, NY. A picture of the cola is on the left side of the picture and is advertised as costing 5 cents!
 That's it....no marks on the bottom....will look for that wire...


----------

